#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Adding addresses

## redroses15

Hi there everyone, I am new here so this is my first post.
My question is : We have a excel sheet at work that we enter jobs/ order no/ job details and also when we post the jobs we enter the postal no etc.
Now this sheet needs to be sent everyday to multiple email addresses.
I can't work out how to enter these addresses (about 6) to the worksheet to send by Microsoft Outlook.
But I also need these addresses to stay with this sheet so that everyday when I add more jobs to the sheet I can just click send and it will send to all the addresses without having to enter addresses everyday.
Hope someone can help as my Boss thinks I can do this AHHHH!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks

----------


## teylyn

Why don't you just create a group in your Outlook contacts, enter all the recipients into the group, then send the spreadsheet to the group via "send as attachment" or "send with email"?

No coding and no jumping through hoops, just a little bit of using Outlook the way it is meant to be used.

----------


## redroses15

Thankyou I will try that on Monday.

----------

